#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Welke vrouw vliegt 29 april naar Tanger

## Groteman40

Hee slm.. ik vraag me af of r aanstaande zaterdag ook een vrouw alleen vliegt naar Tanger. Ik vlieg ook alleen en blijf 3 dagen in tanger.. wellicht leuk om die samen door te brengen 😉.. liefst een discrete dame op leeftijd.. laat snel weten zodat we kunnen afspreken.. xx

----------

